# An evening treat of grapevines



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

My buckling 4.5 months old got a nice treat of grapevines last night. He is such a sweet boy!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

My goats love grapevines, too. Sometimes I pull down some of the wild ones and toss them to the goats and they LOVE it!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guy!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

OMG! Y'all stop showing me Nubians. I am three to four Nubians short of a load....


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol! I can keep going! I have 8 of them!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually it would be an enjoyable kind of torture... bring em on....


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol! Here is the rest of them!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You wouldn't miss a few of those if they turned up missing would you? Alas you are too far away also. I got excited when I saw Mountain Home, because there is a Mountain Home in my state too, then I saw Idaho... that's a long haul. I love the ones in pictures 1,6, & 7 but I also like all of them.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> I love the ones in pictures 1,6, & 7 but I also like all of them.


couldn't decide, could you??

I love them all! I've been wanting a Nubian for a while now. thankfully, it's one of the few goat breeds I can get down here.....now if I can just find a good Nubian stud for my girl......


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

We'll have to set up a smuggling ring just to get some Nubians to you. Hey that might be kinda fun.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

there are some! they had some bucklings for sale earlier this year, but I made the commitment not to take down their number b/c I didn't want to be tempted with more goats..... but I just want to rent a buck to breed my part Nubian doe. she has airplane ears. I want long, floppy ears!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Then if she had a doe, breed that doe to a different Nubian buck. by then you'd be at about 87.5% Nubian with the doelings kidding. That is if your doe is at least 50% That'd be getting pretty close to full blood.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

No smuggling allowed!!! I love my goaty's! P picture 6 &7 are mother and daughter. Picture 1 was my beautiful surprise this year. The beige one is the first doe I bought. She has airplane ears but throws beautiful babies. She ifs recorded grade.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

oh I wasn't meaning smuggling yours, just smuggling some to NChen7 since she can't hardly find them in the tropics. 
You could help us smuggle though. LOL


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol! Oh gotcha! Yeah that would be fun!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

teehee!!! I can just picture a bunch of people at the airport, luggage in hand, with Nubian EARS hanging out and bleating coming from the bag!!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

To the security guard... "what its a new ringtone? Dont like it?"


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Or :shrug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Lol!!


----------

